
Google now allows . # , / and many other punctuations - narad
http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2140741/Google-Upgrades-Punctuation-Search-Results
======
atesti
They should have rather integrated Google Code Search into Google search so
that we can use regexp for the whole web!

------
frytaz
™ and © not supported :)

